# Horse Jumping!!



## Overread (Sep 28, 2021)

YES! I got out and took photos!! Actual photos! REAL LIVE PHOTOS! 

I feel darn rusty after over a year since I last properly got out and, of course, getting back out meant finding somewhere jumping horses!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2021)

Good action shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 28, 2021)

very nice action shot! Well caught!


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow, has it really been that long??   You caught some good action here!   I've always enjoyed these - lots of action and intensity from both horse and rider.   Nice work!


----------



## Overread (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks guys!
And yeah the very last thing I did photography wise was getting out to a horse event the day before the first lockdowns in 2020 March! Since then nothing action based (besides a crazy husky in winter ) so I was very rusty. 

It didn't help that it was a totally new site to me and a very open course; actually insanely open as I don't think they get many spectators normally so there were basically zero barriers - which is both a good thing and a downside when you're trying to work out where to go. 

That said my timing wasn't totally a disaster and I got away with more shots than I thought I would. The only real downside was that there weren't many competitors - which considering I know of two fairly big events that have had to cancel, is something hitting all the events right now. I think there's still a fair bit of fear about corona as well as other stresses and problems going on right now that is keeping people away from events. Still hoping I can find a few more to attend before the year is out.


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot.


----------



## Overread (Oct 3, 2021)

My thanks Slat


----------



## CherylL (Oct 3, 2021)

Love the action shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice shot. How you did that is amazing. I couldn't do that, I ignored the media and got out almost every day to shoot.


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks both!

Kirk even if I'd ignored the media a lot of events just weren't running at all; even now there's multiple ones that are running with hardly any attending or having to stop. A few are doing well and don't seem as heavily affected, but everything is just really wonky at present.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 4, 2021)

Overread said:


> Thanks both!
> 
> Kirk even if I'd ignored the media a lot of events just weren't running at all; even now there's multiple ones that are running with hardly any attending or having to stop. A few are doing well and don't seem as heavily affected, but everything is just really wonky at present.


Oh, events, I had going out into the woods and taking pics of animals in mind. Two totally different things. I understand, though.


----------

